# Alexander Penkin's LED Tool 4



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

*hello just wanted to ask if anyone here has tried using this software to create rhinestone templates in corel? i am planning on buying this since i am starting out and i dont have a lot of funds... to buy some high end software. tnx alot hope someone here will answer or give a feedback. 
*


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhinestone software has come down quite a bit in price, with several options now available. You may want to search this forum a bit and take a look at some of those options. Here is a thread that can get you started:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

As for the Alexander Penkin's LED Tool, we began using this Corel macro tool prior to the release of some of these more affordable rhinestone software solutions. It is not a bad tool to have for a Corel user. It does have the ability to place circles along a path and anchor circles on a path's cusp/corner nodes. It can also do simple fills. One thing it doesn't do yet is collision detection. So if you are doing several parts of a design where the rhinestones have the potential of overlapping, the macro will not see that situation and you will get overlapping circles. That will then require some manual cleanup and repositioning. There are affordable software solutions available that do collision detection well. So having a tool like this is better then manually placing circles along a path in Corel or trying to just use some of the features within Corel to create rhinestone patterns. It is, however, more limited than a full-featured rhinestone software.

Not sure what your budget is to get started in rhinestone design, but there are some additional and affordable solutions available to you that you may also want to consider. So my suggestion is to do a bit more research in this forum on the options available to you and then make an informed decision. This forum is great and you should be able to find all the information you are looking for here. Hope this helps.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx alot sir. ill look into it.  my budget for the software is only up to 50 USD that is why i was thinking of buying the LED 4 macro.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

yes i have a redsail and i also have the winpcsign basic. if i upgrade to pro it would cost me at least 200 USd. that is why i am looking for some alternative software to use and after i have made some money then ill buy the proper software.


----------

